# Bizarre Sketchup problem?



## gidon (22 Nov 2007)

Don't know what's going on but any models I make or have made print and are exported as a black block! I've tried installing the latest version, uninstalling etc to no avail.
Anyone any ideas?
Must be something silly surely?
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Steve Maskery (22 Nov 2007)

Hi Gidon

Are you sure you're not just designing black blocks? That would be silly 

Where's me coat?


----------



## RobertMP (22 Nov 2007)

What about file>print preview. does that show the picture or a black block?


----------



## RobertMP (22 Nov 2007)

Only other thought is some strange scale setting zooming you in super close?


----------



## Slim (22 Nov 2007)

Hi Gidon,

Just had a look at the Sketchup Google group. It seems that there is a bug, but it can be remedied by switching off OpenGL hardware acceleration.

Go to Window > Preferences > OpenGL and uncheck 'Use hardware acceleration'

If this fixes the problem, then download the latest drivers for OpenGL and your graphics card. 

Hopefully that should help.


----------



## gidon (22 Nov 2007)

Hero! Thanks Simon.
Weird why it's suddenly come about - been using Sketchup for quite a long time - but not for a while so must have done something funny in the mean time.
Thanks for all the help.
Cheers
Gidon


----------

